# Reminder of Archery Canada rule changes for 2014 and 2015



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I for one hope the OAA does not follow suit on this, we finally have some continuity between discipline's and they do this?????


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

FiFi said:


> I for one hope the OAA does not follow suit on this, we finally have some continuity between discipline's and they do this?????


Agreed!!!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Just confirmed with the OAA President that the OAA will *not *be following the new AC rules changes for the 2015 year, how ever if you shoot the AC regional indoors those rules will be inplace name changes and all


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

So this means pins and open divisions now score inner ten? Or just the compound class? What does this mean for records of so? In the garbage and they start new.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Bow bandit said:


> So this means pins and open divisions now score inner ten? Or just the compound class? What does this mean for records of so? In the garbage and they start new.


Looks that way, wording is any compound type bow division, AC doesn't have an Open division like the OAA. The others are a rename of current ones, BHO gets renamed Compound Unlimited etc. This has me wondering why this was needed, Ac has wanted to use IBO categories or as close as possible and now this. I think AC might be moving towards using WA classes for everything not sure but looks like it to me


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I really don't get it, how many people here have the money to travel to Europe to shoot, we boarder with the U.S. And they have some of the biggest indoor shoots in the world so why no align with them? I get it WA has a following but anyone shooting it from North America is usually a paid pro with some or all expenses covered. I know it's how we get funded but not all archers are trying to a pro level or shoot in Europe so why not just keep the compound class for that, like it was?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ac has always followed the European world fita whatever the name is....usa sends no one we don`t send anyone...you pay your own way ...sad story eh....I think 5 or 6 went..its a vacation with a tournament...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The Americans sent a really strong team to the WA World field champs this year. I'm a big fan of WA events over NFAA that's for sure.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Bow bandit said:


> I really don't get it, how many people here have the money to travel to Europe to shoot, we boarder with the U.S. And they have some of the biggest indoor shoots in the world so why no align with them? I get it WA has a following but anyone shooting it from North America is usually a paid pro with some or all expenses covered. I know it's how we get funded but not all archers are trying to a pro level or shoot in Europe so why not just keep the compound class for that, like it was?


Not sure if that's the case or not, but using the IBO equipment and names was the best fit IMO, simple...maybe it was to simple, certainly would like to at least hear the rational for this


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

Found this from link http://www.archerycanada.ca/judging-and-rules/1708-rule-changes-20142015--summary#inner10indoor 

Indoor rounds inner-10 scoring for all compound categories

The scoring of indoor 18m Round and the 25m Round for all compound bow categories has been made consistent – they all score the inner 10 (compound target).

This includes the Compound Division, Compound Unlimited Division (former BHO), Compound Fixed Pin Division (former BHR), (Hunter Division).
This includes all age classes;
AC 7.2.2.3 WA 7.2.2.3 applies to all other Divisions shooting the compound bow (except Para W1).

AC Note: The Para-archery W1 category still shoots the outer (recurve target) 10 zone.


----------

